# .408 CheyTac



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I was just reading about the .408 CheyTac. Wow! I'd really like to try one of those out. Anyone here have one or ever shot one?


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I just saw a show on the Discovery channel where they were shooting steel plates at like 2500 yards or something with one.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

they did a thing on Future weapons that they did a talk about it... but if you go to there web site... the only people that can get it are law enforcement, or military....

so good luck getting one .. and if ya do lemme know


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I want one. You could use that on deer in North Dakota, because It is less than a .50 cal. Sit on the biggest hill and wait for a big buck to come out within a mile and a half and bamm.

On future weapons the guy that had to go get the target rode a four wheeler, and it took him 30 min. It was so funny. Can you imagine shooting something, then driving a mile and a half and picking it up?

Sweet gun!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Woogie_man said:


> they did a thing on Future weapons that they did a talk about it... but if you go to there web site... the only people that can get it are law enforcement, or military....
> 
> so good luck getting one .. and if ya do lemme know


Actually they make a few civilian models. Check it out.

http://www.cheytac.com/

The M310 with the carbon fiber barrel would be legal in Idaho, I think.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The rifle on Future Weapons was a .416 Barret.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They did a skit on both of them.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I wonder what the cost per round is? All the 408 rounds are milled by lost river. They are the only maker that i'm aware of. But a very cool round with awsome capabilities. I wouldn't mind giving one a test drive.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

found my own question, kind of;

http://www.lostriverballistic.com/LRB/ItemDetails.cfm?CNum=20

J40 .408-419 grain

Ballistic Coefficient: .940
Min. Required Twist: 1:13
20/Box $38.75 + shipping

So $1.94/bullet + brass, primers, and powder.

xdeano


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

wow! that is incredibly...cheap!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Borat: pause pause pause NOOAT!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah it is pretty cheap when you look at it. Every single bullet has been milled. That is just crazy for 2 bucks.

It is about $1.60 - 1.75/bullet + powder, primer, brass for a 50 bmg.

xdeano


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I hear it makes a fool of the .50 BMG ballistics wise. What the BMG will do at 1000 yards the CheyTac is doing at 2000. Its California legal too since it is less than .50 cal. Bet it really makes the liberals wet their pants. :wink: Can't think of a single place in Kentucky I would ever need one though. :eyeroll:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Remington 7400,
The only thing you really need is food and water.  
xdeano


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

milled or lathe turned?

I watched that future weapons the other day, and wow! That is incredible, the ranges that they were shooting were amazing; warming up the barrel at 900 yards, then onto what 2500 yards? that is un real. I also liked that it was a take down and wasn't so cumbersome to carry.

The .416 was equally impressive, though would be a PITA to reload for since barrett uses an all new powder.

buying optics alone would break the bank.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They are CNC, i believe they would be lathed, my fault.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have to admit one of those would be so much fun but there is something to be said about burning 230gr each time you work the trigger. I will stick with the 50.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah they have done the barret .416 round... but they also did the cheytec round as well..... i was addicted to that show but now it isn't on anymore....

that looks great.. i will have to save up for a while , or when i get back from iraq will have to get a "rifle"


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I think that, although it would be rediculously overkill for anything but target shooting (except maybe elephant), that it would be sweet to have one.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Over kill? Is that possible? If you can get hunting bullets for it I would not think so. Even if you would shoot the standard bullet you are still putting a .416 hole in the critter that is a big enough hole to kill stuff. When you are using the 50 with any slug they do not expand and I never had a problem putting a deer down. OK getting them to stand still long enough maybe then but not when you hit it. Now only if the 50 worked the way the anti-gun people think they do.


----------

